# Introducing myself



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi there,

My name is Siddhartha Barnhoorn, I'm 23 years and live in the Netherlands. I've been into music for about 5/6 years that's when I first picked up my first guitar. I'm now into scoring music for film, tv and multimedia. I've got a few scores done one of which is hosted on my site:

http://www.sidbarnhoorn.tk (www.sidbarnhoorn.com)

I'm also busy with a few scores I'm doing with Herman Witkam ofwhich a few are commercials and one other is a short movie which will be shown at the Dutch Filmfestival. I'll be checking around alot here as well at the Northern Sound, Sonic Control, Vienna Orchestral Library and Project SAM Forum.

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Chrislight (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Sid - Welcome to VI! Better late than never... :lol:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 12, 2004)

Sid, how in the world did I miss this? Welcome to V.I. Control :wink: - like Chris said, better late than never


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL!  How true surpisingly enough... :wink: thanks...


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Sid!!!  Enjoy the forum (kinda late but hey  )


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 13, 2004)

Welcome Sid !

Please check your web-site by the way . There seems to be a problem at the moment ( ? )

I get something like this instead of your page : 

"Domain name registration (Step 1 of 5) 
Your domain name:....... etc"

Just letting you know :wink:


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 13, 2004)

Add more coins Sid! :wink:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 13, 2004)

lol
Strange....as far as I know Sid has 11 months remaining with his domain.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 13, 2004)

Hmm, very wierd indeed... thanks for the info...


----------

